# Quota Hunt: Berry College



## stickum (Sep 2, 2011)

Finally got picked for a quota hunt been trying for 3 yrs at other quota hunts and finally I'm picked. So, since never being on a Quota hunt what can i expect, has anyone else hunted there before. I also got picked for 2 other qouta hunts needless to say i'm really looking forward to this deer season.


----------



## BullzEye (Sep 2, 2011)

Me too!  What dates were you selected for?  Mine is Nov 2-5.  Never hunted a WMA Quota Hunt either; sorry I can't offer any advise!


----------



## godogs57 (Sep 3, 2011)

I always hunted the area where the reservoir is now....it was way off the beaten path and I never had a problem getting my deer opening morning. Do yourself a big favor and stay away from the areas near the campus and the main roads like CCC road, etc. The orange army will be there in force. I always liked the isolated areas to the north of Little Texas Valley Road. Get as far off the road as you can, get in earlier and stay later than the rest of the guys and you should do fine.


----------



## stickum (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey, godogs thanks for the help. I will check that area out and is this hunt bow only or gun haven't found anything about that. BullzEye,yep i'm also Nov. 2-5


----------



## JonathonJEB (Sep 3, 2011)

stickum said:


> I also got picked for 2 other qouta hunts needless to say i'm really looking forward to this deer season.



Did you get picked for 2 other deer hunts.


----------



## stickum (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, i got e-mails from dnr that i had, but when i checked my account it shows the other 2 pending i sure do hope i do the other 2 are for same location 2 different dates of hunt,but this hunt is in a area to my knowledge never before open to the public.


----------



## EMT TOMMY (Sep 3, 2011)

Berry College 2nd hunt for me dec 30-nov3


----------



## godogs57 (Sep 3, 2011)

I figured you had drawn for a gun hunt....

My secret spot was 3.2 miles off the road about where that big lake is...I have moved to SWGA since then and can't remember the name of the lake, but it is at the top of the mountain. I used to dread the walk back in there, but it was worth it.....it is a classic WMA hunt....99% go 150 yards off the road and sit till 8:30 AM and then head out to Hardee's. If you will get behind them and stay till 11 or so, you should do good. I always got in there 4:30 AM - 5:00 AM and beat the 6:30 AM crowd and was always primed to see deer moving past me as they made their way past the late arriving hunters. They didn't have GPS back then, but you should be able to scout it out, find some nice funnels leading uphill from drainages and mark the waypoint with a GPS to find your way back in there....you should be posting hero pics on this thread shortly after first light on opening day.

Best of luck


----------



## stickum (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks again godogs, and yeah Gooodoooogs. I suppose its a gun hunt never being drawn before and not knowing rules for Berry College,but either way bow or gun i'm ready.I've they are some real bucks that call this home any info to back up what i've been told. Best of luck to ya also hope you harvest a giant this year.


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Sep 3, 2011)

I'll be there Nov. 30 - Dec. 3! Never been up there either.


----------



## EMT TOMMY (Sep 3, 2011)

GeorgiaPineHunter said:


> I'll be there Nov. 30 - Dec. 3! Never been up there either.



me either but with the 1000 quota it will prolly be crowded.... guess we will see


----------



## ts602 (Sep 4, 2011)

My son and myself have killed several deer there. We put in every year and usually get drawn. You will see people but if you get off the road you will be alright. Good luck and we will be there also.


----------



## sj92097 (Sep 4, 2011)

EMT TOMMY said:


> Berry College 2nd hunt for me dec 30-nov3



me to also the second hunt


----------



## trevata (Sep 4, 2011)

i was selected for berry college nov 2-5 . i never been to quota hunt .


----------



## stickum (Sep 4, 2011)

Good luck to you all.EMT are you saying Quota is to harvest a 1000 deer. I have heard of other quota hunts were you get certain zones to hunt is this one like that or first one there ??


----------



## mtstephens18 (Sep 4, 2011)

my dad and i , like he said have killed quite a few deer there over the years. most of the deer we have killed have been bucks.   my avatar is a 15" wide six pointer i killed there last year.. i also killed a doe and saw a nice 8 point right after i killed the doe , but i was tagged out..... dont let the 1000 quota scare you, look in the GON on the wma special....... last year i think like 600 people signed in on the first hunt and like 500 only signed in on the second hunt.....


----------



## mtstephens18 (Sep 4, 2011)

stickum said:


> Good luck to you all.EMT are you saying Quota is to harvest a 1000 deer. I have heard of other quota hunts were you get certain zones to hunt is this one like that or first one there ??



no you dont get certain zones , you can hunt wherever you want,   the quota is the number of people they allow to hunt, but 1000 people never show up for one hunt, that is just the number of people drawn for each hunt


----------



## EMT TOMMY (Sep 4, 2011)

stickum said:


> Good luck to you all.EMT are you saying Quota is to harvest a 1000 deer. I have heard of other quota hunts were you get certain zones to hunt is this one like that or first one there ??




to the best of my knowledge they draw 1000 people for the hunt but i could be reading the info wrong on the dnr website


----------



## psechaos (Sep 14, 2011)

i was selected for both hunts at Berry may only end up getting to hunt the first one and maybe a day the second one see yall up there


----------



## justmejeff (Sep 18, 2011)

The 1000 number is the number they choose according to the size of the WMA. The smaller the WMA, the smaller the number of quotas offered. There are a ton of deer at this WMA. The quantity of deer is one of the tops in Georgia, now as far as the quality?...well there are some really nice deer on this WMA but if youre looking for a 140 or 150 class,,,good luck...lol. A 120 here is a big deer.
A great spot to go in and hunt is off technology blvd. You drive about 3 miles down technology, you will pass Suzuki (on the right), the next road you can turn right on is where you want to turn. That road will say "dump" or "garbage collection" or something like that. Turn there and go past the garbage containers on the left. Drive on up maybe 1/8 th of a mile. Park on the left side there, and cross that gravel road into the woods. That particular spot is LOADED with deer.


----------

